# Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

Well Folks I finally got the Carbonio intake and it was hard as hell to install. Anyways since I already had the Short Ram intake the difference was noticeable but not like going from stock to CAI. i really like it because it is carbon fiber. I didn't use the filter it came with because I installed it on my sentra CAI instead







I used a fujita filter that I bought on ebay. Well here are some pics. It pulls harder off the line and smoother on the highway. CAI ftw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I paid 280ish shipped from futrell. As you can see it comes with instructions and parts.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ssd-spec)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, how long did it take you to install?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ssd-spec)*

Is it a tight fit under the headight?? the reason being I have OEM HID's which have the ballasts underneath the headlight unit, and I am thinking the Carbonio wont fit my car


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Is it a tight fit under the headight?? the reason being I have OEM HID's which have the ballasts underneath the headlight unit, and I am thinking the Carbonio wont fit my car


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (GTrabbIt)*

Hopefully I'll have one by the end of next week and will be able to answer that for you too


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_Hopefully I'll have one by the end of next week and will be able to answer that for you too









this is what I am talking about...


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (~kInG~)*

after I added that picture I realized it didn't really show you anything


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_after I added that picture I realized it didn't really show you anything


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (~kInG~)*

It is tight I can slide a sheet of paper through it. Check it out. Doesn't hit the clamp below it holds it down steady.










_Modified by ssd-spec at 10:38 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (GTrabbIt)*

GTrabbIt: It took me 1 hour. Get some help it will make it easier. this thing rocks in Tiptronic mode. CAI FTW


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ssd-spec)*

Thanks for the close-up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will have to check tomorrow...


_Modified by ~kInG~ at 10:35 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ssd-spec)*

So this one didn't have a port drilled for the IAT sensor plug?


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (Deception)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deception* »_So this one didn't have a port drilled for the IAT sensor plug?
doesn't appear that way - i'm curious what people are doing with the AT sensors...


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Actually, it does. In the instructions (when I installed mine), it specifically stated to plug that sensor in a little hole in the bulby part of the intake, right in front of the fuse. And if you don't have it, the instructions recommend to tape the hole up (like I did).


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

what did you need for tools for the install?
(other than the jack and lug wrench obviously)


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_Is it a tight fit under the headight?? the reason being I have OEM HID's which have the ballasts underneath the headlight unit, and I am thinking the Carbonio wont fit my car









Get the Evoair


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Get the Evoair









might as well do!!! just checking all the options!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (GTrabbIt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTrabbIt* »_









Wow, that's right were the fog lights mount... Does anyone with fogs on their Rabbit have the Carbonio as well?


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (Blacksheepsquad)*

yea the fit is very tight down by the headlight and part of the frame well... mine is rubbing a little bit and needs adjusting


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (Erik04gti)*

So you're saying there's a noticeable improvement from the short ram to the CAI? BIG improvement or no?


----------



## ooohenry (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (Slipstream)*

what did u do with the temperature sensor? is it just tucked into the whole where the screw use to be??? and just hanging?


----------



## veedubrob (Mar 23, 2007)

hehehe...i love mine...the only thing is that during the last autox up here, my filter kept coming off! a couple of large pipe clamps fixed it. but i totally love the intake!


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (Slipstream)*

CAI is better than Short ram. The improvement is noticeable. CAI FTW.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ssd-spec)*

Does it come with a C.A.R.B. decal for smog in Ca.?


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (07maddrabbit)*

just installed mine and what a difference....llove it lets just hope i have no problems as in CEL, hyrolocking or my filter coming loose as some people have had happen


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (trikstir99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trikstir99* »_just installed mine and what a difference....llove it lets just hope i have no problems as in CEL, hyrolocking or my filter coming loose as some people have had happen

just make sure that suckers on tight...because its a PITA when the filter falls off and you dont notice it right away... i know the intakes loud but if its like rediculously loud ever at any point...id stop and check the filter because the sound seemed to wane a little on mine when i put the filter back on... after 300 miles of slamming the gas to hear the noise


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ooohenry)*

i just installed one on my buddies rabbit and we just tucked it under some wiring behind the headlight. unless you want to drill into your new carbon fiber http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . and make sure you get those hose clamps tight as sh*t. dont use lube on the silcone like they tell you too, they slide right off no matter how tight you make them. 
not only do they pull harder they sound like ear sex. there is almost no need to put an exhaust on the car any more. im sure we will but its not neccessary.















definatly recomend


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

It still on and no CEL and no CARB sticker.


----------



## 07maddrabbit (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssd-spec* »_It still on and no CEL and no CARB sticker.

No C.A.R.B. decal = useless to me!
If you get stopped in Ca. and the cop thinks you have done mods, I hope he doesn't ask you to open your hood (which he might) because without the C.A.R.B. decal the cop can have your car impounded. Before anyone wants to argue, do your homework! California is cracking down on the "tuners" and cops think CAI's mean you are a "street-racer". I'm not saying you are, I just hope you don't have trouble with your dealer and warranty work and also switching everthing back come smog time is a PITA. 
I'm going to wait for a C.A.R.B. approved CAI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chuckyseal (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Carbonio Intake Jetta 2.5 (ssd-spec)*

what are you guys doing with the intake temp sensor?


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (07maddrabbit)*

I don't street race on my VW just my sentra se-r If you have a bunch of stickers all over the place with some crazy wing and a bunch of ***** **** then that is why you get pulled over. If you drive normal then you should be ok. If you drive a honda or acura then you better watch it cuz cops know this. I'm not to concerned with cops anyways.


----------



## PaulCep (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (ssd-spec)*

much did that baby cost? i've been looking at CAI for my rabbit too, but i haven't seen any since they're all 07... and where did you order it from?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (PaulCep)*

Okay I want to this say this without sounding too naive. But hey I noticed two things with this install. Everyone has been retaining their engine cover and stock airbox. It shouldn't be necessary to leave the engine cover on unless you really want it on, correct? And I noticed the Carbonio intake plugs into the stock airbox even though I emailed Carbonio about this and they said the kit is designed to work whether your decide to retain or eliminate the stock airbox. And I dont think that is the MAF sensor that is plugging into the stock airbox, so which sensor is this that I am seeing? Is this sensor necessary for the intake and to run the engine and not throw a CEL?
If I wanted to totally eliminate the stock airbox, could I do this safely and not sacrifice the performance of the intake, throw a CEL, or have to custom fabricate a new sample tube for the MAF sensor if indeed that is the MAF that I am seeing plugging into the stock airbox?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

the maf sensor is removed from the stock airbox and connected into the length of tubing for the carbonio, the plug your talking about is irrelevant, really has no use, ive had it unplugged for 400+ miles and no cel... and you dont need the stock airbox but some people just like the look of the cover


----------



## chuckyseal (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

I know the 08's have the air intake temp sensor built into the MAF. But hey, if you have no CEL with it unplugged, score!


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

well its a pre-filter pre-maf sensor, so all it hits is raw air anyways... its just raw air in the tube, so what would be the difference than it being out? 
hey, if its not smart enough to realize its out of its home.... thats not my problem


----------



## chuckyseal (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

i wasn't knockin ya, i think its just nice that we don't have to worry about that sensor.


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

haha no i was being sarcastic...but i guess most of that was lost in translation, its all good man


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

Wow thank you DOA for your input. It was very helpful. And I liked your answer too lol since I want to totally eliminate the engine cover and airbox with this install anyway. My solution with the slipping air filter is to tighten the crap out of the clamp and then possibly duct tape it lol But make sure its black tape so some passerby doesnt go hey look he put tape on his intake! lol
And combine this with the GIAC reflash, the supposed upcoming Evoair header and TT exhaust and we should be seeing some significant power gains. By the way, do we have any post-cat oxygen sensors? Because even though its illegal, harmful to the environment, and I could be fined or have my car impounded, I was thinking if theres no rear O2 sensor in the exhaust after the cat, then the cat can be removed no problem right? Just a thought, not saying I'd actually do it.


_Modified by _V-Dubber_ at 10:30 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

why go through all the trouble of that? im sure theres a high flow cat that would work already out that would make it acceptable to use a bigger exhaust pipe and allow for better performance while being legal...
although i must say, the carbonio intake and the giac... a great combo, im not 100% sure which did more (i did them both at the same time) but 5th gear acceleration is totally amazing (from like...80mph+ on (on a closed course of course) and it sounds amazing during the process


_Modified by dead0narrivel at 11:02 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: (dead0narrivel)*

that's all nice and all, but do you have a dyno?








The VF intake looks amazing with the GIAC chip (at least the dyno). What are the gains of the carbonio with the chip?


----------



## dead0narrivel (Aug 7, 2005)

i have not had a chance to dyno, although the butt dyno is very impressed


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

about the post cat O2 sensor, there is one its required now by law to make sure the cat is still working properly, its very easy to trick the ECU to get around it and run a test pipe, if your in one of those states thats strict on the emissions then just get a high flow cat dont even try to make one, im thinking the same thing you are...maybe the test pipe will add more high end power...


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*

Well, I live in Florida which doesnt require emissions tests every year on your vehicle so I dont have to worry about it. But how would you go about fooling the ECU? Just relocating the sensor outside of the exhaust and just idk, affixing it to your undercarriage so that it samples outside air instead of the air coming out of your exhaust sounds easy enough. But, wouldn't it detect a malfuction in the flow of the exhaust from when I'm stopped (no air moving under the car) to when I'm driving (and the airflow increases the fast I go). Sooo how in the world would you trick the engine management program?


----------



## redsunsfc3s (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

Does this work on an 08' rabbit? I read a few posts back that the MAF is located differently than the 07's. Any input would be great.


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (redsunsfc3s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsunsfc3s* »_Does this work on an 08' rabbit? I read a few posts back that the MAF is located differently than the 07's. Any input would be great.

Fits 2008s just fine, there's no major differences to the intake track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

http://s59.photobucket.com/alb...h.flv
sound clip of carbonio


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

I am going to be selling this intake pretty soon. I ordered a VF one because I like the style better. Yeah I know I am going to be in the whole. 160.00 shipped paypal only 48 states. Any bids? 


_Modified by ssd-spec at 10:19 PM 11-6-2007_


----------

